
How Does Prozac Work? - robg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/11/how-does-prozac-work/
======
DiabloD3
Although I wish I could find the link, there was a recent study that almost
proved that drugs in the Prozac family didn't work (not the same study
mentioned in the article).

Sometimes I wonder if depression isn't caused by chemical imbalances that
drugs like Prozac target, but instead is related to blood flow issues (which
would be fixed by drugs like Vinpocetine, although that drug depletes
norepinephrine, serotonin, and dopamine), or lack of communication between the
hemispheres of the brain via corpus callosum (which would lead to the use of
various racetams).

